# Wheel cleaner - how often?



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

How often do you use your fav wheel cleaner? Every wash? Every time you do a full detail? Somewhere in between?


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I only use wheel cleaner if they are really dirty, which is rare, or if I can't do a hand wash I will spray some on the wheels before a jetwash. Just a wash and rinse jetwash..........don't go near the brush!!


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Used to use wonder wheels quite often on my previous car, then i became expossed to detailing forums.

Hence i`ve only used it once on this car, that was 3 days after getting it, when i took all the wheels off to clean and wax them.

Now i only use wheel wax.


----------



## smokey (Nov 23, 2005)

Viro-Sol is the only thing to use imo.........wonderwheels causes more problems then its worth.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I never use it on my own car, soap and water works fine as they have been sealed from new.

If I do have a car that needs some form of wheel cleaner, AG engine and Machine cleaner for me as it shifts grime but is acid free.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I used to use Megs HotRims, its quite mild, & once a month I'd use wonder wheels to get any real crud off.

Now I'm using AG Wheel cleaner, only because I got 5ltrs @ Trade, I use it 75/25 water too, as its quite harsh stuff.

However, I only use the above if the wheels have gotten really dirty, otherwise its just a sponge & shampoo.


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

I use PS21 wheel cleaner bought from Autopia...

I have got to say it is brilliant.. Very mild but cuts through brake dust no problem...

How often do I use? Ever other wash. But then I am very hard on my brakes.


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

chris182 said:


> Used to use wonder wheels quite often on my previous car, then i became expossed to detailing forums.
> 
> SAME AS ME!!
> 
> After AndyC came round and showed me the power of Virosol thats all i use now


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Do you guys not think that virosol makes the paint on your wheels turn orange after a while?


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

martyn said:


> Do you guys not think that virosol makes the paint on your wheels turn orange after a while?


Could that be because its made from Oranges 

I've used that P21S wheel Gel & it's very good, shame about the cost though.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

I use a wheel cleaner every time I wash. On my wheels and client's wheels that I've cleaned and sealed it's always non-acidic - either P21S or Meguiar's #36. On client's wheels that haven't seen any attention in a long time I go straight in with the acid - there's no point in sodding about quite frankly.

Ben


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

BenP said:


> I use a wheel cleaner every time I wash. On my wheels and client's wheels that I've cleaned and sealed it's always non-acidic - either P21S or Meguiar's #36. On client's wheels that haven't seen any attention in a long time I go straight in with the acid - there's no point in sodding about quite frankly.
> 
> Ben


same here Ben, when i do friends and family cars that have never seen soap or a spong in their lives i use wonder wheels BUT i add a bit of water to it so it's not so aggressive.

I make sure i hit the wheels with the water after to get all the stuff off!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Wonder Wheels can be cut up to 50/50 with water and it's still damned effective. Like Ben, I'll use whatever's needed but on regular customer cars I rarely need to go beyond a strong soap solution.

Just picked up my Wheel Brightener though - figure at this time of the year (and now I'm back to 1000 miles a week  ) I'll be needing it - John @ C&S will testify how minging my Vectra now is


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone who uses acid-based wheel cleaners, what do you use? I'm after some really strong stuff for dealing with neglected alloys - preferably in a 5 litre size.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

I can send you a sample of what I use Craig *but* it comes from a certain company who I'd be rather ashamed to refer anyone to after RobDon's shoddy experience at their hands  

TBH I reckon Wheel Brightener is a seriously effective product - I had a small quantity to use on a Jag I did a while ago and even at 5:1 it was as "good" as WW at shifting grime.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Go on Andy, you tell me.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Pro Finish Acid Free Wheel Cleaner from Smarter World mate - although TBH given the way it stings like hell if you get it on your skin, I'm not quite sure what IS in it


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

RobDon's exerience with Smarter World really surprised me, I just had a look at the GB thread. Like yourself, I've used them before with no problems and they've always provided a very good service.

Don't suppose you've used the 'B-Spoke' wheel cleaner? I wonder if that's stronger than the one you've got?


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

pugoman said:


> Anyone who uses acid-based wheel cleaners, what do you use? I'm after some really strong stuff for dealing with neglected alloys - preferably in a 5 litre size.


May have found just the thing! This stuff contains 24% hydrochloric acid... 

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/pr...d=535&osCsid=38085049804b6ed777e9064812c54056


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Pro Finish Acid Free Wheel Cleaner from Smarter World mate - although TBH given the way it stings like hell if you get it on your skin, I'm not quite sure what IS in it


I've got this wheel cleaner as you know Andy, and I reckon it's up the other end of the pH scale - around 13-14. So yes, it's acid free, but just as "bad" as acid because it's so heavily alkaline. I can't imagine it leaves any ssealant that may be on wheels in the same way an acid won't.

I've stopped using it personally as not only does it sting like hell if you get it anywhere near your skin, you can't even breathe near it when you mist it on wheels - and that's diluted 10:1!

So for me it's the ProFinish acid if I need an aggressive cleaner, or P21S or #36 if I want a gentle one.

Ben


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

BenP said:


> So for me it's the ProFinish acid if I need an aggressive cleaner
> 
> Ben


So is that the 'B-Spoke' stuff then?


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Nope - it's the non-acidic aluminium wheel cleaner
http://www.smarter-world.co.uk/viewproductdetail.asp?id=29&Group=4

Ben


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

sorry if being daft but when you guys are talking about wheel wax and 'sealing' them is this with specific prroducts? what steps do you use?


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

graeme said:


> sorry if being daft but when you guys are talking about wheel wax and 'sealing' them is this with specific prroducts? what steps do you use?


Wheel wax http://www.wheelwax.com/

Poorboys also do a wheel sealant.

Most just use what they already have i.e. SRP and EGP, or AIO and SG if you want sealants, some use wax. Again what they already have, Collinite should stand up well.


----------

